# شرح برنامج ال Hysys بالتفصيل



## eng_ahmed238 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين بصراحة دي اول مشاركة ليا في المنتدي وحبيت انها تكون مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل وهي تتضمن ملف يحتوي علي شرح لبرنامج ال HYSYS بالتفصيل هذا الشرح قمت بإعداده والحمد لله الذي وفقني لذلك وهو أيضاً يحتوي علي شرح لبعض الأمثلة 
ورجاءاً منكم الا تنسوني من دعاءكم (أدعو لي بالهداية والتوفيق وحسن الخاتمة)​وإليكم الرابط
http://www.2xupload.de/file/574a2540baebba4c7b367d2057451b96/HYSYS.pdf.html


----------



## midors (3 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا ليك ونتمنى المزيد من الشرح لهذا البرنامج المتميز والف شكر ليك مرة تانية ومرحبا بك


----------



## بلدي (3 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور أخي العزيز eng. ahmed238
ونسأل الله أن يكتبها لك في ميزان حسناتك.

م. وسام


----------



## بلدي (4 أكتوبر 2007)

فعلاً هذا مجهود عظيم ، لهذا أردت ان أشكرك ثانية ، ونحن في إنتظار المزيد من الشرح والتفاصيل حول مهارة إستعمال برنامج Hysys3.2 .

م. وسام


----------



## ريزو (4 أكتوبر 2007)

eng. ahmed238 ........ والله انت راجل محتر م :75:لان الشرح ده انا دايخ عليه ربنا يكرمك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك:85:
متشكرين يا صاحبي


----------



## على نصر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا باشا ايه الجمال دة


----------



## الترنادو (6 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورين اخوتي في الله على ماتبدلون من جهود لمساعدت بعضكم البعض واتمنى لكم كل التوفيــق


----------



## ريزو (7 أكتوبر 2007)

rezooooooooooooooooo
slam tayr hair mn trf a7'ok rezoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## بلدي (8 أكتوبر 2007)

سلام الله عليكم وأسعد الله أوقاتكم وغفر لكم في هذا الشهر الكريم

نحن في إنتظار المزيد من أخي العزيز/ eng_ahmed238 ، انت كريم ونحن بنستاهل

م. وسام


----------



## fadiragb (13 أكتوبر 2007)

ممكن عنوان اخر للتحميل 
والله المواقع المقترحه شيبت قلبي 
وشكر للمساعدة 
*****ي fadifadi1*hotmail.com


----------



## bradoine (13 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## العبقرينو (13 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي والله يوفقك


----------



## fadiragb (13 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي الصديق 
والله يوفقك فيما تختار وتحب 
ومشكور جدا على المساعدة 
بس بدنا المزيد والمزيد 
ولك كل الشكر مسبقا 
fadifadi*hotmail .com


----------



## كيميا (22 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عبدالله ابراهيم (22 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندسة البصره (23 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## همر الحاسوب (23 أكتوبر 2007)

Thank You Man Very Much


----------



## وائل فتحي عياد (24 أكتوبر 2007)

thank u about this great start


----------



## haadi (24 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## باسم 1980 (24 أكتوبر 2007)

سيد ي الكريم ارجوك ان تساعدني وترسل لي هذا الشرح على شكل pdf على اميلي ك attachment لاني لم استطع تحميله على ذلك الرابط 
basemj80***********
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## الكيميائي007 (28 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا للمرة الثانية يا أحمد


----------



## احمد الجبوري (28 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يا ورد وانشالله المشاركة القادمة احسن يارب و ياوردة


----------



## fadasi (29 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي eng_ahmed238


----------



## mkm994 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

لم استطع تحميل الملف
ممكن ترسل لي هذا الشرح على شكل pdf على اميلي ك attachment 
اكون ممكتن لك على ذالك
mkm994***********


----------



## امير العراق (30 أكتوبر 2007)

ممتنين لك جدا


----------



## عبدالعزيزaam (30 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mkm994 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

اخوان لم استطع تحميل الملف من هذا الرابط 
ممكن الي نجح بتحميل الملف يرسل الشرح على شكل pdf على اميلي ك attachment او يرفع الملف على رابط اخر
واكون ممتن له على ذالك
mkm994 at yahoo


----------



## eng_tna_82 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## eslam128 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

the link is not work ua man

plz see it again

and i wait you becauze i need it too much

thx
Eslam128


----------



## امجد الطاهر حماد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

تسلم حبيبي وربنا يكتر من امثالك


----------



## مهندس قحطان عدنان (9 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي على هذا الشرح المفيد للبرنامج وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (16 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الفنك (18 ديسمبر 2007)

thank you i do not how to thank you
i will prear god for you in arafa


----------



## الفنك (18 ديسمبر 2007)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## الفنك (18 ديسمبر 2007)

thannnnnk you


----------



## ali daood (23 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور وما كصرت عفية


----------



## رمرر (23 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور أخي العزيز


----------



## أسمر (14 يناير 2008)

شكرا أحول التحميل


----------



## khalled (22 يناير 2008)

very thanks


----------



## amjedali (22 يناير 2008)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر شراط (24 يناير 2008)

اود معرفة ثوابت معادلة انتوين A,b,c
للمركبات الاتية
Gases
Naphtha
Diesel
Kerosene
Long Residue
وهى عبارة عن منتجات بترولية خارجة من وحة التقطير الجوى


----------



## عبد الله عبد (11 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي على هذا الجهد الرائع
لم اسنطع تحميل الملف 
ارجو ان تبعث لي الرابط او ان ترسل لي الملف ان امكن عن طريق البريد الاكتروني لاني بحاجة ماسة لاي معلومات عن البنامج 
مع الشكر الجزيل والسلام


----------



## samihsoud (18 فبراير 2008)

اخي العزيز 
اريد البرنامج اذا سمحت
hsys 3.1


----------



## م/حسن جاد (28 فبراير 2008)

ممكن حد يرفع الملف على موقع تانى غير دا لوسمحتوا


----------



## ادخال (24 مايو 2008)

salam alaykom, momkin upload of hysys courses again plzzz thx


----------



## حمزة الشمري (28 مايو 2008)

عفوا الاخ الكريم لكم الرابط غير شغال ارجو التأكد منه


----------



## افقادرو (7 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر eng_ahmed238


----------



## رضا على عامر (8 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر
صراحة موضوع مهم
ولا غنا عنة لأي مهندس


----------



## سمو الامير (12 يونيو 2008)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## atef220 (14 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ramzi etaher (16 يونيو 2008)

الرابط الجديد للشرح هو
uploaded.to 
او
ziddu.com

اما البرنامج وطريقة التحميل من الرابطين الماضين على الرابط التالي
arab-eng.org/vb


----------



## كريم السمرى (25 يوليو 2008)

*أبشر ان شاء الله*

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الصبري (27 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي 
المشكلة ما قدرت احمل الموضوع
ياريت يكون في حل اخر


----------



## بلال مس (27 يوليو 2008)

بصراحة لم استطع الوصول إلى الرابط ’ ارجو المساعدة ......... شكرا


----------



## dribrahimsalama (31 يوليو 2008)

*Request for blocked URL*

Your request for *http://www.2xupload.de/file/574a2540baebba4c7b367d2057451b96/HYSYS.pdf.html* was blocked. 
See why or go there anyway.


----------



## أحمدبس (1 أغسطس 2008)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## الكيميائي مصطفى (1 أغسطس 2008)

اخي ماعمل الرابط معي عندك رابط اخر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!


----------



## احمد الاسدي (2 أغسطس 2008)

جبيت اتعلم و كم جميل ان يبدا الانسان مشاركاته بما هو رائع و لكني فتحت عليه فوجدته block


----------



## احمد الاسدي (2 أغسطس 2008)

و اخيرا نزل شكرا مع كل الحب و التقدير


----------



## منوفلي (16 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور يا أخي الكريم علي الجهود وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohandes wa7sh (17 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليك
مشكور 
ممكن تشرح لي كيف أقدر أصمم Multi Stage Flash Desalination AND Multi Effect Desalination(MSF & MED)
ببرنامج هيسيس


----------



## محمد عبد اللطيف عب (17 أغسطس 2008)

لو سمحتم كلمة السر للملف


----------



## سوسن السيد محمد (18 أغسطس 2008)

*eng.sawsanelsaid.com*

شكرا ليك على مجهودك الرائع ونرجو المزيد


----------



## الحجرة (18 أغسطس 2008)

لو سمحتم كلمة السر للملف


----------



## طالبةهندسة (18 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير وحقق مناك يارب بس الرابط ما يشتغل يا ريت لو بس تشوفه عشان نستفيد لاني محتاجته ضروري


----------



## محمد عبد اللطيف عب (18 أغسطس 2008)

يا اخواني ارجوكم اين كلمة السر


----------



## الصبري (6 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
تحياتي لك


----------



## رضاحح (6 سبتمبر 2008)

this software up loadwd by seawater
supevisier in www.almohandes.org

desalination_seawater***********

rar password
www.almohandes.org/vb


----------



## رضاحح (6 سبتمبر 2008)

thenks looooooooooooooooooool


----------



## eng_ahmed238 (7 سبتمبر 2008)

اخواني ها هو الملف مرة اخري بدون كلمة سر 
ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم

ادعو لي بالهداية والتوفيق وحسن الخاتمة

http://mihd.net/gikzjme


----------



## a a ahmed (12 سبتمبر 2008)

we can't download it would u p/s send another site 
thank u


----------



## حلم الامارات (13 سبتمبر 2008)

السلاااام عليكم والرحمه الله

مشكوور اخوي هلى المجهود الكبير و يعطيك العافيه


----------



## LIALY (16 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير و يكرمك بالثواب الجزيل يعطيك العافية على المجهود الرائع و ربنا يجعلك من أهل الفردوس أمين


----------



## revolutionneur (15 نوفمبر 2008)

akhi can you give an other link because the page is not active...thanks


----------



## حسام ح (16 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس باسل قاسم (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور
يسلمن


----------



## chimical_process (17 نوفمبر 2008)

eng_ahmed238 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين بصراحة دي اول مشاركة ليا في المنتدي وحبيت انها تكون مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل وهي تتضمن ملف يحتوي علي شرح لبرنامج ال hysys بالتفصيل هذا الشرح قمت بإعداده والحمد لله الذي وفقني لذلك وهو أيضاً يحتوي علي شرح لبعض الأمثلة
> ورجاءاً منكم الا تنسوني من دعاءكم (أدعو لي بالهداية والتوفيق وحسن الخاتمة)​وإليكم الرابط
> http://www.2xupload.de/file/574a2540baebba4c7b367d2057451b96/hysys.pdf.html


السلام الرابط لم أستطع التحصل عليه الرجاء و الله أنا في حاجة إلى هذا التفسير للهاي 6 عندي مشروع نهاية المرحلة الهندسية و أنا في حاجة الرجاء مدي بالرابط أو ملف Pdf


----------



## هشام_525 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*سيد ي الكريم ارجوك ان تساعدني وترسل لي هذا الشرح على شكل pdf على اميلي ك attachment لاني لم استطع تحميله على ذلك الرابط 
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)
ولك جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## khalid elnaji (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## ham66jack (9 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو ان تدلني على البرنامج نفسه اذا امكن


----------



## ابو الروض الكيماوي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

استااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااذ


----------



## حمزة الشمري (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم اخي*

ان الرابط لا يعمل ارجو اعادة تحميل شرح البرنامج من جديد للحاجة و كيف احصل على نسخه من البرنامج مع الكراك رجاءا المساعده


----------



## هشام_525 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

حمزة الشمري قال:


> ان الرابط لا يعمل ارجو اعادة تحميل شرح البرنامج من جديد للحاجة و كيف احصل على نسخه من البرنامج مع الكراك رجاءا المساعده


 

تفضل أخي البرنامج مع الكراك
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=36b7531eb660a2fc36df4e8dca1419694c56512677def38879b5ba589d1986ba​


----------



## chemist1185 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ياخي الكريم


----------



## cyberian (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على الشرح الرائع


----------



## aly_2005man (3 أكتوبر 2010)

انا نفسى فى البرنامج ومش عارف اوصلو ارجو المساعده


----------



## الهندي30 (24 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## superman2000 (25 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
كيف حالكم ياجماعة ياريت اللى عندة كراك لبرنامج هايسيس3.2 لعام 2011 مايبخل علينا ولكم منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng Omar_chemical (26 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعل مثواك ومثوانا الجنة ان شاء الله


----------



## الهندي30 (6 فبراير 2011)

*شكر للمساعدة*


----------

